# A Day at the Beach



## TYB (2 Jun 2010)

Hey

I set up my first real aquascape in late August 2009 and it turned in to a IAPLC entry 2010.
I hope some likes it, not the most advanced scape but it is a start and I hope I have many more to come.

Title: â€A Day at the Beachâ€ 
Tank Size: 125 x 50 x 50 cm (49 x 20 x 20 inches) 
Volume: 312 l (82,4 usGal) 

Flora: Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Eleocharis acicularis, Blyxa japonica, Pogostemon helferi, Taxiphyllum barbieri, Aponogeton crispusâ€hybridâ€, Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae, Microsorum pteropus, Vall. Nana, Anubias barteri var barteri, Glossostigma elatinoides, Echinodorus quadricostatus, Hemianthus micranthemoides 

Fauna: Crossocheilus oblongus â€siamensisâ€ (5)(4, one did an Elvis and has left the building), Otocinclus Affinis (6), Pterophyllum scalare "Orinoco"F1 (7), Paracheirodon innesi (20), sp Crystal red (Crystal Red) (8), Neocaridina denticulata sinensis"red" (Red Cherry Shrimp) (12), Apistogramma agassizii â€Red Tailâ€ (Pair) 

Hardscape: Redmoor roots and local rocks.

Substrat: DIY (Bauhaus) Gardol Torvmull naturell Sphagnum - 50% (Blomsterlandet) AquaInterior NÃ¤ckroslera - 25% (Jula) BlÃ¤stersand - 25% 

Lighting: Two (2) x Hagen Glo T5HO with 2 x 54W (2 x Life-GLO - 6700K and 2 x Power-GLO - 18,000K) Photoperiod; 8h/day (Digital timer).

Filtration: JBL CristalProfi e1500 - spray bar

Fertz: Reg. (AquaMagic) EX Fireextingusher 6 liter (Kalmar Brandservice). 2-3 bubblor/s, Aqua Medic Reactor; the JBL CristalProfi e1500, Tropica capsules in the substrate and PMDD (EI).

First picture is from the initial setup.






and the rest is a week old soon.





















Thanks for your Comments   

TYB


----------



## JamesM (2 Jun 2010)

Outstanding imo. Such a dynamic mix of healthy plants, right up my street!


----------



## alip01 (3 Jun 2010)

Are you sure you haven't been scaping for years?!? That's a really good scape. 

Posted with TouchBB on my iPod touch


----------



## TYB (3 Jun 2010)

My first aquascape wasâ€Babysteps of Aquascapingâ€ setup date was 2009-03-03. This was the end result. Thank's for the comments.    Not been scaping for that long...





TYB


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2010)

Awesome tank, you sure know how to grow plants, love it  just my kind of tank


----------



## chilled84 (3 Jun 2010)

I must be going wrounge somewhere as my scapes never grow like that! Yours is on fire! well done! Looks superb!


----------



## TYB (3 Jun 2010)

I donâ€™t seem to be able to get my ph lower 7 with the Ei method!? The tap water is about 7.4 and Kh 4-5?!

TYB


----------



## Nelson (3 Jun 2010)

you sure know how to grow plants.looks great.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

Superb!  Congratulations on a great looking tank and aquascape!

Are you from Germany?


----------



## TYB (4 Jun 2010)

Thanks guys, your words makes me smile     and Georgeâ€¦Iâ€™m a www.PlantSwap.se  geek from Sweden   

TYB


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Jun 2010)

Wonderful tank, wild with a NA touch, my kind of aquascape


----------



## TYB (6 Jun 2010)

Thank you Dan, I like the fact that most people seems to like what I doneâ€¦It mean that I am on the right track. 

TYB


----------



## neelhound (7 Aug 2010)

Love the setup and those angels look lovely too!


----------



## TYB (14 Aug 2010)

The results are in from the IAPLC 2010 and I and â€œA day at the Beachâ€ got a Wold Ranking of 455 and that was nice for my first try. I was ranked best of all the Swedes!!! This is the money shotâ€¦

TYB


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Aug 2010)

That's gorgeous mate. seriously nice.


----------



## NeilW (14 Aug 2010)

Wow!


----------



## verchap (16 Aug 2010)

the sense depth you've created is magnificent, both vertically and horizontally... great stuff


----------



## George Farmer (16 Aug 2010)

Very nice, and congrats on a great first time IAPLC result!


----------



## TYB (22 Aug 2010)

Thank's for your support!

TYB


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (27 Aug 2010)

I really love this tank, very effective.  I would love a shoal of Angels, but my tank is too small.


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

Amazing really amazing! I am a bit sad to see the first scape loose it's sandy beach bit, but the second scape took's so healthy and vibrant!


----------

